# Problema con doppia scheda audio

## lex82

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei un'informazione riguardante ALSA e aRTS. Ho KDE 3.4.3 (stabile su Gentoo) e ho attivato anche aRTS (visto che fino alla versione 4.0 KDE lo richiede). Il problema è che ho due schede audio: una integrata nella scheda madre e l'altra è una SBLive! Ho configurato il kernel (e ALSA) in modo che entrambe le schede funzionino ma adesso ho un piccolo problema con KDE: prende come predefinita la scheda sbagliata (quella integrata nella scheda madre). Come faccio a fargli capire che deve inviare l'output sulla SBLive! ?

Un'altra domanda: le scorse volte ho provato in tutti i modi a riprodurre i file MIDI o KAR (Karaoke) sia con KMid che con altri programmi ma niente... muto. Nel mixer il sintetizzatore risulta attivo e con il volume al massimo. Ho letto nella guida ufficiale di ALSA che c'è bisogno dei SoundFonts che non so cosa sono e neanche dove reperirli per la mia scheda audio (l'ho comprata usata e quindi non ho il CD)... come faccio a riprodurre 'sti benedetti file MIDI?!?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Grazie e ciao!!!

----------

## SilverXXX

Per la scheda audio: Nel pannello di controllo, nella sezione del sonoro, dovrebbe essere sufficente impostare quale scheda usare. In /etc/modules.d/alsa cosa hai impostato?

----------

## lex82

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Per la scheda audio: Nel pannello di controllo, nella sezione del sonoro, dovrebbe essere sufficente impostare quale scheda usare.

 

Posso solo selezionare l'architettura da utilizzare (ALSA, OSS e altri) ma non il dispositivo da utilizzare.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> In /etc/modules.d/alsa cosa hai impostato?

 

Ho impostato come snd-card-0 la scheda integrata e come snd-card-1 la SBLive! Sei vuoi posto il file completo...

----------

## SilverXXX

Posta il file completo, non si sa mai. Cmq devi mettere come sound card 0 la live se vuoi usarla di default

----------

## lex82

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Posta il file completo, non si sa mai. Cmq devi mettere come sound card 0 la live se vuoi usarla di default

 

Ok, ci avevo pensato ma prima volevo un'eventuale conferma... provo e poi ti faccio sapere. Se non risolvo posto il file di configurazione di ALSA...

----------

## u238

l'ho configurato anke io proprio oggi.. che coincidenza  :Smile: 

...basta che metti entrambe le schede come modulo, quindi modifichi il file /etc/modules.d/alsa con la corretta sequenza delle schede..

Qui il pezzo importante.. (il mio):

```

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0

```

snd-emu10k1 e snd-intel8x0 sono i nomi dei moduli delle rispettive schede.. sostituiscili a piacere  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

Già che ci sono... è possibile impostare in qualche modo che si possa scegliere su quale scheda dia in output il sonoro un programma specifico? ..tipo noatun con una, e xmms con l'altra... ho guardato 1 pò ma non riesco a capire.. ci sarà da passare i parametri a riga di commando suppongo..

[/EDIT]

----------

## Apetrini

Mha... le scheda audio integrate avevano sempre un rumore di fondo...cosi quando ho comprato l'audigy l'integrata l'ho disabilitata dal Bios.

----------

## lex82

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Mha... le scheda audio integrate avevano sempre un rumore di fondo...cosi quando ho comprato l'audigy l'integrata l'ho disabilitata dal Bios.

 

Mi faceva la stessa cosa ma sembra che per le schede integrate basate su Intel HDA abbiano risolto i problemi... non vorrei azzardare ma la risoluzione dell'audio sembra quasi pari alla SBLive!

----------

## Apetrini

Io intendevo un "sottile" rumore di fondo...si nota solo con amplificatori e casse esterne di una certa qualità.

Piu che altro questo rumore è dovuto che sulle schede audio integrate non sono ben isolati i componenti, mentre su quelle deticate si, ovviamente questioni di spazio...

----------

## lex82

Ecco il mio /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

alias snd-card-1 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-1 snd-hda-intel
```

Come potete notare ho scambiato la scheda integrata (prima 0 adesso 1) con la mia SBLive! (prima 1 adesso 0). Purtroppo tale modifica non ha sortito alcun effetto...  :Sad: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Dopo hai dato un modules-update?

----------

## lex82

si...

----------

## SilverXXX

Allora non saprei dirti....

----------

## u238

qui il mio... da me funziona...

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

#alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

```

options snd cards_limit=2 dove ce l'hai?

----------

## SteelRage

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vorrei un'informazione riguardante ALSA e aRTS. Ho KDE 3.4.3 (stabile su Gentoo) e ho attivato anche aRTS (visto che fino alla versione 4.0 KDE lo richiede). Il problema è che ho due schede audio: una integrata nella scheda madre e l'altra è una SBLive! Ho configurato il kernel (e ALSA) in modo che entrambe le schede funzionino ma adesso ho un piccolo problema con KDE: prende come predefinita la scheda sbagliata (quella integrata nella scheda madre). Come faccio a fargli capire che deve inviare l'output sulla SBLive! ?
> 
> Un'altra domanda: le scorse volte ho provato in tutti i modi a riprodurre i file MIDI o KAR (Karaoke) sia con KMid che con altri programmi ma niente... muto. Nel mixer il sintetizzatore risulta attivo e con il volume al massimo. Ho letto nella guida ufficiale di ALSA che c'è bisogno dei SoundFonts che non so cosa sono e neanche dove reperirli per la mia scheda audio (l'ho comprata usata e quindi non ho il CD)... come faccio a riprodurre 'sti benedetti file MIDI?!?  
> ...

 

Centro di Controllo di KDE -> Suono e Multimedia -> Server sonoro -> Seconda Tab (non ricordo il nome) -> specifica hw:0 oppure hw:1 (a seconda di qualche scheda venga riconosciuta come prima scheda) nel campo per il reindirizzamento di dispositivo

Se poi vuoi cambiare l'ordine delle schede, un tempo c'era l'opzione snd-index=n, che specificava per ogni scheda quando dovesse esser caricata in avvio. Non ti raccomando di usare tale opzione, poichè (almeno per quanto riguarda una delle mie schede audio) non sembra esser supportata (e ci ho messo 2 settimane per capire che il problema era quello!).

Piuttosto, edita il file 

```
/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

 ed inserisci nell'ordine che ti va bene il nome dei moduli del kernel delle schede audio.

Per quanto riguarda i file MIDI, o utilizzi un programma a scelta fra timidity+ (per il quale trovi, già in portage, alcune selezioni di strumenti compatibili General MIDI) e qsynth (un synth virtuale che permette di caricare i soundfonts che preferisci, in maniera molto intuitiva) oppure, se intendi risparmiare qualche ciclo di CPU, attieniti alla guida di gentoo per Alsa   :Very Happy: 

Cosa sono i Soundfonts? Detta in maniera grezza, sono dei file contenenti dei campioni e delle informazioni su come essi debbano essere usati in dispositivi MIDI. In giro per la rete puoi trovare qualche raccolta free quasi decente. Questo potrebbe essere un punto di partenza http://www.djcj.org/LAU/guide/index.php, ma cercando su google le parole chiave 

```
soundfonts linux
```

 troverai molto altro materiale  :Smile: 

Ah, si, dimenticavo... Se hai ancora il CD d'installazione della tua Live!, dovresti trovare pure lì qualche raccolta di soundfonts (che comunque IMHO fanno pietà).

----------

## lex82

Grazie a tutti... ho cambiato scheda madre e ho venduto la mia SBLive.

Adesso ho una sola scheda e quindi non ho più problemi!  :Razz: 

Comunque rimane il problema dei MIDI. Tenendo conto che adesso ho una Realtek ALC882 non ho neanche il volume del sintonizzatore. In questo caso penso che debba utilizzare qualche sorta di emulazione... come posso farlo?!? Grazie...

----------

## SteelRage

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti... ho cambiato scheda madre e ho venduto la mia SBLive.
> 
> Adesso ho una sola scheda e quindi non ho più problemi! 
> 
> Comunque rimane il problema dei MIDI. Tenendo conto che adesso ho una Realtek ALC882 non ho neanche il volume del sintonizzatore. In questo caso penso che debba utilizzare qualche sorta di emulazione... come posso farlo?!? Grazie...

 

Leggendo il post che tanto amorevolmente avevo scritto esattamente qui sopra.

----------

## lex82

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Leggendo il post che tanto amorevolmente avevo scritto esattamente qui sopra.

 

L'ho letto, grazie mille! Appena trovo cinque minuti di tempo provo a seguire la guida che mi hai indicato...

----------

## GiRa

Ho avuto un problema simile con una Suond Balster Live! e la scheda integrada AC97 dell' NForce4.

Il problema è che coldplug all'avvio parte prima di alsasound e quindi rileva le schede imponendo l'ordine della sequenza in cui esse sono riconosciute.

Basta inserire in 

```
/etc/hotplug/blacklist
```

 il nome del modulo da non caricare, nel mio caso snd_intel8x0. Ora l'unica scheda riconosciuta automaticamente è la SB Live!, nel caso io voglia utilizzare due schede mi basta editare 

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa
```

 come suggerito sopra.

----------

## danielinux

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Io intendevo un "sottile" rumore di fondo...si nota solo con amplificatori e casse esterne di una certa qualità.
> 
> Piu che altro questo rumore è dovuto che sulle schede audio integrate non sono ben isolati i componenti, mentre su quelle deticate si, ovviamente questioni di spazio...

 

Io ho avuto esperienze extrasensoriali con schede che muggivano e distorcevano i suoni ...

Dopo molti sbattimenti e nn sapendo + che fare ho provato a staccare il buzzer del pc ed il problema è scomparso!

A quanto pare era un disturbo dato proprio dal buzzer!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> vorrei un'informazione riguardante ALSA e aRTS. Ho KDE 3.4.3 (stabile su Gentoo) e ho attivato anche aRTS (visto che fino alla versione 4.0 KDE lo richiede).

 

totalmente falso, puoi usare KDE anche senza ARTS se la tua scheda sonora ha un mixer hardware integrato (ti basta alsa), e siccome le schede audio con mixer software non sono piÃ¹ in commercio dalla fine degli anni 90 (siamo nel 2006 -.- ) puoi fare tranquillamente a meno di arts ed evitare di installare/compilare software inutile (my 2 cents).

----------

## GiRa

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *lex82 wrote:*   vorrei un'informazione riguardante ALSA e aRTS. Ho KDE 3.4.3 (stabile su Gentoo) e ho attivato anche aRTS (visto che fino alla versione 4.0 KDE lo richiede). 
> 
> totalmente falso, puoi usare KDE anche senza ARTS se la tua scheda sonora ha un mixer hardware integrato (ti basta alsa), e siccome le schede audio con mixer software non sono piÃ¹ in commercio dalla fine degli anni 90 (siamo nel 2006 -.- ) puoi fare tranquillamente a meno di arts ed evitare di installare/compilare software inutile (my 2 cents).

 

Ti sbagli, le AC97 non hanno il mixer hardware, la cosa si può aggirare con DMix in ogni caso.

Poi una volta inserii la USE=-arts e detti un bellissimo emerge -uDN world, risultato ho dovuto tornare indietro, ci sono troppe applicazioni che danno per scontato che ci sia arts  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Ti sbagli, le AC97 non hanno il mixer hardware, la cosa si puï¿½ aggirare con DMix in ogni caso.

 

non Ã¨ totalmente vero, solo le prime AC97 basate su VIA o altre sottomarche semi sconosciute che non sono nemmeno + in commercio, non hanno il mixer hardware, tutte le altre (nvidia,sis,intel) ce l'hanno. Quella che ho sul fisso e sul notebook (entrambe onboard) mi funzionano tranquillamente senza arts e posso usare + canali sonori in contemporanea senza problema.

----------

## GiRa

Occhio che DMix è attivato di default su ALSA.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Occhio che DMix ï¿½ attivato di default su ALSA.

 

c'hai ragione le AC97 non hanno hardware mixer, la magia la fa alsa con dmix, ero rimasto a quando dmix era un componente separato da installare per cui ho dato per scontato che alsa sfruttasse l'hardware mixer. Chiedo venia, ho detto una colossale str***ata   :Laughing: 

----------

